# How many years you been shooting 3d archery?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im 48 and have been shooting 3d competitions about 20 years.

I shoot almost every weekend untell hunting season.

Great family sport. My son shot for several years untell High School and girls

This third finger Hot Shot release has been my release for 18yrs. Im currently shooting it now, it has taken ever deer on my wall. Just like an old friend.

I have tried ever release on the market, but something always brings me back to this release.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

I have had my model C ( Think that was the model number ) for around twenty years, great release !!! I will try to post a pic.... looks just like yours Dan, sanded down & all....


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been shooting 3-d for nine years........been shooting a bow since I was in grade school.......My mom and dad both shot back in the late 60's.
I was being "dragged to the range " at an early age. Guess it's in my blood.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*If someone has one of these Hotshots laying around*

I would be interested in buying it.

Colin Boothe shot one of these for a few years when he was winning but he always has been winning.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> I would be interested in buying it.


Hey Dan...next time BUCK throws his  I'll find it and send it to ya :thumbs_up He's had it forever also  

Been shootin 3D bout 16 years I reckon, I still suck at it  But, I've sure had some fun along the way and meet some mighty fine folks too... WR


----------



## smbowhunter (Nov 28, 2003)

3-D,fita indoor and outdoor,field and hunt for about 20+years


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Dan, I lost one of those HotShot releases over at Gruber many years ago. If you can find it, it's yours. 

I took a layoff from archery from about 1985 to 1998. Started shooting 3-D in 1999 or 2000. It's still fresh to me. If I could only learn how to judge yardage.


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

I'am also 48 and this is my 2nd year shooting 3d. Shot alot of indoor and had to move to the outdoors. DB I have shot the HotShot of 9 years now. Mine has the rope and wouldn't use anything else.



MoBowman ```--------->


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Been shooting a bow since I was 8, so that means 41 years. Shooting 3D about 21 years. Went from getting sponsored and shooting every weekend and thinking it was life or death to realizing it should be fun and there ARE other things more important. Releases were illegal here in PA for years. How many remember the ring that was made from brass, steel, or plastic that you held on the middle joint of your index finger. It had a small tab that stuck out and you engaged the string on the tab and held the ring inplace by pressing with your thumb on the tab so the ring wouldn't spin and the string stayed on the tab. When you were ready to shoot you relaxed your thumb and the ring spun on your finger releasing the string. Technically it wasn't a mechanical release so we used those for quite awhile. If anybody would happen to still have one of these around and wants to get rid of it I woyld be interested, like to have one just to show how far we've come.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

I am 31 and have been bowhunting for over 15 years now.
I have been shooting 3-D for about 5 years now,and this is my first year shooting competitively :wink: 
I hope to see most of you in Harrisburg next week


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm 57 and been shooting some form of archery for almost 35 years. I remember shooting paper targets, with a dug out hole on a ditch bank for a backstop, with Bear broadheads. All started with a Browing recurve, which I killed my first deer with. No wonder I can't see, I'm getting old, LOL


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*DUBBYA....your a Riot*



WR said:


> Hey Dan...next time BUCK throws his  I'll find it and send it to ya :thumbs_up He's had it forever also
> 
> Been shootin 3D bout 16 years I reckon, I still suck at it  But, I've sure had some fun along the way and meet some mighty fine folks too... WR


WR, I resent your comments.........I don't throw it, I toss it  

Dan I started this 3-D stuff back around 1980 when Delta was the Target! Took a few years off to find myself  and came back 3 years ago. Haven't shot a 3-D yet this year  .looks like the BRS might be my first, so I'll be $igning a bunch of Crispies  :beer: 

And yes I still use my 25 year old HOT SHOT for hunting


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been involved in 3D for almost 10 years, but due to my military commitment, I had to take a 6 year break and only had time to squeeze in a hunt or two. So I guess collectively for four years. Now that I am stationed in Germany, can't hunt, but they have several 3D shoots during the year. So now I am back at it hard and I must say, I am doing very well over here!! Good shooting everyone!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Archery? About 18 months. 3D has been a little over a year. Everything I have tried, I love!! Field and Fita are next.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I have been shooting 3d for 11 years now. This is my 3rd year in the pro class....I tried spots for the first time this year and would also love to try some field. If its archery...its all good :teeth:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Just starting to shoot 3-D.....soon as I get some more $1 sponsors I'm gonna start shootin' the big shoots.... :star: :tongue: 


I been shooting a bow since '59


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

32 years old,second year for 3-d,third season as a bowhunter,wish i took up the sport earlier,but better late than never.lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

shooting 3d off and on for 25 years.
Been bow hunting (always on) for 27 years.

I got a couple rope HotShots (thumb) from the very early 80's. Still shooting them indoor, outdoor and hunting.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been shooting 3-D for 18 years now. But it was not actually 3-D 18 years ago! It was a picture of an animal glued to a piece of cardboard and stuck in front of a bale or a clay bank. I know the first Outdoor Trail shoot (Now ASA) was on 2-D targets made by Pottinger back in 1991. McKenzie's were the target of choice the following year!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

BowChilling said:


> I've been shooting 3-D for 18 years now. But it was not actually 3-D 18 years ago! It was a picture of an animal glued to a piece of cardboard and stuck in front of a bale or a clay bank. I know the first Outdoor Trail shoot (Now ASA) was on 2-D targets made by Pottinger back in 1991. McKenzie's were the target of choice the following year!


Hush.... you're not supposed to talk about "CUTOUTS" somebody will think there was archery before "FOAM" :tongue:


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Javi did you guys have those crude 3-D targets in the late 80's? I don't remember who made them. They had a deer a hog and a turkey. They were flat on the back and made of heavy foam with a piece of car tire molded into the back of the kill area.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

BowChilling said:


> Javi did you guys have those crude 3-D targets in the late 80's? I don't remember who made them. They had a deer a hog and a turkey. They were flat on the back and made of heavy foam with a piece of car tire molded into the back of the kill area.


I don't remember those.... But I was too busy raising two teen age daughters to do much but work 2 jobs...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Been shooting 3D's since their inception. We used to shoot 2D home made and Pottinger targets back in the early days, then a guy by the name of John Cloud started doing 3D animals outta laminated ethafoam, cut with an electric kitchen knife and painted--JRC's targets were cool back in the day of 10, 5 scoring--thanks, John, great memories! :beer: 

Then of course McK's and the IBO came to be, and I followed the tournament trail for quite a few years, and watched it evolve. Around 1997 or 1998 my archery businesses started putting a crimp on my available travel time as they grew, and I basically slowed down to now only doing regional stuff and of course the local 3D league. (thanks Ray!  )

I also shot a hotshot model C for many years---had a bunch of them but I dunno if I have any left or not, I'll have to rummage and see. Most of my highest scores (and quite a few animals) were shot with a Barner rope to be honest. Nowadays I play with a variety of releases, but always use my trusty TRU-Ball Tornado for hunting---have had the same one for awhile now, and it has never let me down. Merlin bows also of course, nothing finer on the planet in my mind and they have never let me down either. Wish I could say that about some other companies' stuff I used to shoot....we won't go there.  

Love the sport, love the people, and wish I could get out more often nowadays! Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Got my first bow in 1968 and started to shoot 3ds then, or cardboard with a deer painted on it, 3ds were a couple years away. I am 61 so this is my 37th year shooting 3ds, and started hunting deer a year or so after that. Shot fingers for years, have been using a release for about 10 years. Fun Fun Fun, my signature is the truth.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

i have been shooting 3-d and hunting for 13 years now.
bought my first bow in 1993.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

I took up the bow about 30 years ago, shot for a bit then put it away and took it up again when I moved to Nova Scotia last Fall. I had one year of Deer hunting before that. I love 3D and target and have been relatively successful at it in Hunter Class 3D.....they're making me move up to MBR next year. Hi Buck Knife.....Good shoot last Sunday. Did you dry out yet??


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*3d*

been hunting and shooting 3d for 19 years. guess I am hooked :mg:


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*First full year*

This is my first full year of 3D. Took 4 years off shooting bows to work on my Masters (MBA) - while working full time. Been shooting about 4 months now and am back on track pretty well.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Im 55years old, been shooting archery since 1970.The only 3-d then was at the Pa. archery festival at forksville(oldest archery festival in USA.They were targets made by the local towns people and were made out of some kind of stuff like paper mache.It didnt take long till they were shot out and there was always a pile of rocks behind the targets.The vendors cut off saws would be running non stop all day long.I dont even remember when the real 3-d targets first came out but Ive been shooting em from day one.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Archer 1 said:


> Im 55years old, been shooting archery since 1970.The only 3-d then was at the Pa. archery festival at forksville(oldest archery festival in USA.They were targets made by the local towns people and were made out of some kind of stuff like paper mache.It didnt take long till they were shot out and there was always a pile of rocks behind the targets.The vendors cut off saws would be running non stop all day long.I dont even remember when the real 3-d targets first came out but Ive been shooting em from day one.



Not to mention the rocks behind the running deer....lol


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Started shooting a bow at 12. Started competeing shooting paper targets (animals) and 2-D Flat Foam at 15 then 
3-D came out shortly there after. I guess I have been doing this for about 23 years.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Been shooting a bow since I was 8, so that means 41 years. Shooting 3D about 21 years. Went from getting sponsored and shooting every weekend and thinking it was life or death to realizing it should be fun and there ARE other things more important. Releases were illegal here in PA for years. How many remember the ring that was made from brass, steel, or plastic that you held on the middle joint of your index finger. It had a small tab that stuck out and you engaged the string on the tab and held the ring inplace by pressing with your thumb on the tab so the ring wouldn't spin and the string stayed on the tab. When you were ready to shoot you relaxed your thumb and the ring spun on your finger releasing the string. Technically it wasn't a mechanical release so we used those for quite awhile. If anybody would happen to still have one of these around and wants to get rid of it I woyld be interested, like to have one just to show how far we've come.



I have one plastic and one metal ring release that you are speaking of. I remember my dad shooting them. I showed my kids and they just said , how do you shoot that thing.....lol
Archery has came a long way since then.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

1956

Shot my first 3-D at the AMBH Maryland State Field Tournement at Patapisasco Park In MD at the Gunpowder Bowman range

They shot a 3-D round instead of a Animal Broadhead round.

I had 3-D Foam Targets for sale in the 1971 & 1972 issues of Bowhunter Magazine 
Tink


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been shooting 3-D for 16 year now and the last three years have been with traditional archery.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Here ya go Dan....*

See if I can get the photo to work...


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

GaryM12 said:


> I took up the bow about 30 years ago, shot for a bit then put it away and took it up again when I moved to Nova Scotia last Fall. I had one year of Deer hunting before that. I love 3D and target and have been relatively successful at it in Hunter Class 3D.....they're making me move up to MBR next year. Hi Buck Knife.....Good shoot last Sunday. Did you dry out yet??


Hi Gary,I'm just about dry....that much rain was uncalled for!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I can`t recall how long ago I started shooting 3-D`s, but it was way before 2-D targets(pottingers)were introduced.

I still smile thinking about those pottinger targets. They were neat compared to cardboard, but everybody had to have their own color of lipstick to smear on your arrow tip so you could determine which hole was yours. Most of the time your arrow passed straight through the target! :tongue: 

Just a few years ago I was working on a bow for a guy that was new to archery. As I was digging through one of my archery tackle boxes looking for a kisser button for the guy, I came accross a tube of ruby red lipstick.

That guy seemed pretty nervous from that point on!!


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

buck knife said:


> 32 years old,second year for 3-d,third season as a bowhunter,wish i took up the sport earlier,but better late than never.lol


Amen Brother


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*started.....*

.........shooting at age 12. Started 3d 2 or 3 years later. That's been about 26 years ago. :mg: :mg:


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

This will be 4th year for me 3rd full season shooting competition. love to shoot. like to try Fita next.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I am 40 and I started shooting in 96


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I started shooting 3-D 15 years ago. It has been alot fun ever scene. :thumbs_up


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I was a guest at a 3D tournament in 1980 where all the targets were homemade out of paper mache'. I've bowhunted since '84 but only shot 3D the last 5 or so. I remember a shootoff at that tournament in 1980 on a 45 yard skunk. Both guys drilled it, had to move it back and shoot again. 25 years later and the accuracy is the same. All that equipment advancement.


----------



## PENNSYLVANIA_10_PNT (Feb 17, 2005)

I've Been Shooting 3d Courses Since The Early 90's. My Father Got A Bow For Christmas Oneyear And Used 3d Strictly For Hunting Practice, No Competition. The First Time I Went With Him I Was Hooked. At The End Of The Course He Ordered Me My First Rig. It Was The Beginning Of A Great Father Son Relationship.( Even Through The Girl Chasing Stage)


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

this is only my 2nd year shooting 3D competition.. i have enjoyed every bit of it.. ive had some success at the local level and met many new friends that i like to shoot with.. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------

